# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  euthanization

## steve_r34

I seen a thread not to long ago with a nice size can of co2 and the hose u attach it to with the nob to turn it on and off .. where do I get that stuff and what are the proper names for it ?  I need to make a chamber in the next week .. I don't have many places by me since I live in the sticks but there is gas place that sell welding stuff and  a walmart 

thanks for the help

----------


## RobNJ

You can get your CO2 canister at any hobby shop that sells paintball supplies, and a tub and tubing at a hardware store.

----------

_steve_r34_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## steve_r34

yea but what do I use to crack the tube and let the gas out and where do I get it?

----------


## Kat_Dog

Co2 canister
Co2 remote(the tube and control valve)

Remotes can cost more than the empty canister depending on where you buy it.

----------


## steve_r34

where to u buy a remote ???

----------


## Kat_Dog

Any paintball/airsoft store. I'm pretty sure general sports stores like Big 5 or(lol it censored the store's name) will carry them too.

You can also try Amazon and other online retailers.

----------


## steve_r34

thanks

----------


## steve_r34

im looking on amazon right now at co2 .. how many gram cartridges should I get ? I see 12 and 16 gram

----------


## steve_r34

I see im just about to buy the 20oz tank I think I got a spot that will fill it for me if not then I think I know what im gonna with  .. thanks for the help

----------


## MrLang

I use a 20 oz tank - it covers 15-20 gassings in a 15 qt tub. The little cartridges will not work with your remote line. There are ways to use the little cartridges but it is not humane because it releases all the gas at once, the rats know, freak out, and suffer (conscious). With the tank and remote line, you actually slow leak the gas until they pass out, then crank it up while they are asleep (no suffering).

----------

Greensleeves001 (05-16-2016),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Yup, I have 2 of the 20s

----------


## bandicoot4

> where to u buy a remote ???


depending on what part of ny you're from you can try matts sporting goods in haverstraw. theyre good with supplies like that

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I used to use a paintball canister but the refills were more expensive and the last time they overfilled it and that is not good (pretty scary actually), paintball places can be hard to find as well.

Anyway you can find everything you need here 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...tball+canister

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...%3Aremote+coil

Now I used something MUCH bigger and pay $25 a year here http://www.airgas.com/browse/categor...183&WT.svl=183, it is done by professionals, tanks are exchanged and re-certified on a regular basis, the initial cost first thank and regulator valve (allowing you to regulate the co2) was $100.

----------


## steve_r34

Thanks everyone .. im gonna go with the 20oz and ill get a regulator for it ...

----------


## Kitsune

I personally do cervical dislocation. No need to fork out more $$ on any extra supplies or worrying about ratios.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I personally do cervical dislocation. No need to fork out more $$ on any extra supplies or worrying about ratios.


2 years old thread


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

_LittleTreeGuy_ (05-16-2016),Megg (05-16-2016)

----------


## Kitsune

Sorry, I've gone through every page of this forum, I forget the date of some of them! Won't do again.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I personally do cervical dislocation. No need to fork out more $$ on any extra supplies or worrying about ratios.


Not when you are doing 40 to 100 at one time...... :ROFL:

----------

